# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  لنعرف من وصله cd .. الجميع ..!!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

هذا الموضوع .. أكتبه لأجل ..

معرفة .. من وصله cd ومن أي منطقة ..

الجميع من وصله يكتب ..

دمتم بكل خير ..

----------


## عيني يابحر

_اعطوني وياه في منطقه الجاروديه_
_ورحم الله ولديكم_
_وفقكم الله في عمل الخير_

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

شي جميل ..

عليك بالعافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## حنايا الروح

كل عام وانتم بخير وينعاد عليكم بالخير ....
أنا الحمد لله وصلني cdمن القديح مشكورين ماقصرتو...

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *و صلو على أحمد ،، صلو على أحمد ،،*
> 
> 
> 
> *شفيع الناس بـ المحشر سيدي محمد ،،*
> *أفضل الصلاة و السلام عليكـ ياحبيب اللهـ محمد وآل محمد ،،*
> *صلوآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآت ،،*
> *السي دي و وصلني ،،*
> *و باقي بس أصور وياهـ ،، هع هع* 
> ...



 
*و صلنيييي أكييييد من عواميتي الحبيبهـ ،،*
*فديت العواميهـ و أهل العواميهـ ،،*
*يعطيكم العاااافيهـ ،،*
*يا رمز العطاء ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## ابن الكرار

في أين اجد السي دي ؟؟

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته 
جهووود مباركة بحق الامام الحسن عليه السلام .
الصراااااحة الـــ cd
ماوصلني لاني ماطلعت الليلة .

----------


## شوق المحبة

الــ س ــلام ع ــليكم والرح ــمه ..



متباركين بالمولد ,, وج ــهوود تــ ش ــكروون ع ــليها ..


ع ــطاكم ربي ألف ع ــافيه على ماتقدمونه لنا دائــمآ ..


الـ ح ـمد لله وص ــل لنا خ ــير (^_^) ..


وطبـ ع ــآ من منطقتنا الـ غ ـاليه " الـ ع ـواميه " ..


دمتم موفقون وَ بـ ح ـفظ الباررري ..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

متباركين

لكن وين احصل السيدي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اكيد اني وصلني قبل ليلة المولد 



     توصيل شخصي خاص هع هع 


واكيد من صفوى 


يعطيك العافية اخوي شبكة ما تقصر والله ..

اشكر جهودك 
واشكر كل من عمل على هذا السي دي 
الله يعطيهم العافية 



سلامي مصحوب بدعائي 
لا تنسونا من الدعاء

----------


## علوكه

مبارك عليكم المولد وينعاد عليكم بالصحه والعافيه 
بصراحه لم يصلني الcd.
وشكرا على الجهود الرائع

----------


## جـــــــــوري

[quote=جـــــــــوري;805540]كللوووووووووش 
الف الصلاه والسلام وعليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد>>
عفر معاااريس :weird: 
لالا 
وصلني cd :bigsmile: 
صرااحه رووعه  :wink: 
تسلم اياديكم ويعطيكم العاافيه :embarrest:

----------


## ورده محمديه

متباركين بالمولد
وكل عام وانتم بخير

جهود مباركهـ
يعطيك العافيهـ وفي ميزان حسناتك
بالنسبهـ الى  السي دي وصلني من ديرتي ام الخير  أم الحمام 

من رقي الى ارقى 
تحياتي الحارهـ

----------


## همس الحبيب

مرحبا شلون ياترى يوصلني السي دي 
مافهمممممت !!!!!!! :huh:  :huh:  :huh:  :huh: 
انا متحمسه احصل عليه مو مثل الاولي 
يسلمووووا

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*كل عام والجميع بأفضل حال وخير*
*وجهود تشكر عليها وإن شاء الله*
*تكون لك خير في الدنيا والآخرة خييي*
*شبكة وجميع القائمين على هذا العمل ,,,*
*أني للأسف ماحصلت على السيدي بس أتمنى*
*أحظى بنسخة ,,*
*ودمتم في رعاية الباري وحفظه*
*تحياتي*
*نسيم*

----------


## مضراوي

*مبارك عليكم ميلاد الزكي سلام الله عليه*


*ينعاد على شيعة محمد وآل محمد في خير وسلام*

*بصراحة ما وصلني وانا من الناصرة /ج*

*الله يعطيكم العافية على جهدكم الراااائع*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*
*متباااركين بالمولد الشريفـ..*
*وكل عام وانتم بالفـ خير...*
*خسااارهـ ماطلعت من ديرتي ولاحصلت ..*
*جداً زعلانهـ لان ماصار نصيبي ..*
*الله يعطيكـ العاافيه اخوي..*
*في ميزااان اعمااااالكـ ..*
*دمتـ بخير..*
*تحيااااااااتي..*

----------


## sweetsoul

متباركين باليوم وينعاد عليكم بالصحه والسلامة يارب 
ويعطيكم الف عافية على الجهود المبدوله
بصراحه اني ماوصلني السي دي 
وياليت اقدر احصل عليه
تحياتي sweet soul

----------


## الــــنـــاري

متباركين بمولد السبط الاول
عسى عامرة بدياركم
وينعاد عليكم
بصراحة انا فطرت وجسلت اشوي ونمت
وقعت من اشوي حق السحور بس ^_^
ونشاء الله بعد اشوي بنام @!@
يعطيك العافية خيو على الجهود الجبارة
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اني بعد ماوصلني شي لاالسي دي الأولي ولا الثااني
خساااااااره
كاان ودي اخذ وااحد منهم
موفقين..

----------


## سكنات الشهد

السلام عليكم 

متباركين بالمولد

انا ابي احصل على السيدي بس كيف؟؟؟

----------


## أسرار الليل

أني ماوصلني السي دي ..
الله ماكتب أني احصل عليه ..
واللي اشووفه ماشااء الله اعضااء واجد حصلوا عليه .. الله يهنيهم ..
مشكوور أخووي ع المجهوود ..
يعطيك العاافيهـ ..
تحيااتي

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

:no:  :no:  :no: 
 :angry:  :angry:  :angry: 
عن جد منقهرة 
لا السيدي الاول ولا الثاني 
وصيت الجهال يسالو عنه في البوابات بس يقولوا ماحصلوا
ماخصني شبكة
ابغاهم اثنينهم
 في الناصرة وما اجصلهم

----------


## براءة طفله

اني ماااااااااااااااحصلت على السي دي

هذااااااااااااا واني من سكان الناصره 

بس اتمنى احصل عليه

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

متباركين بالمولد وينعاد علينا وعليكم 

انا من الجش وما وصلني شئ وين احصل عليه ؟

تح ــــــــــــــــياتي لك شبكة

----------


## أُخرىْ

متباااركين بالمولد..وينعاد عليكم ان شاء الله
اول شي اشكر كل اللي تعبوا عشان الهديه..
سواء كانت الاولى او الثانيه.. :bigsmile: 
للأسف ماحصلته..لاني ماطلعت من المنطقه
تسمعت المولد وجلسنا للأحتفال وكان ودي
اني الفلف شويه عل وعسى القى شي  :sad2: 
اذا حصلته فنصيبي اني اخذه..واذا ماحصلته مو نصيبي
..أهــم شي نعرف ان شبكة الناصره مافيه مثلها.. :rolleyes:

----------


## sh0osh0o

*:( 

ما وصلني شي 

لا الاول ولا الثاني 


بس مشكورين على كل الجهود المبذوله 

وكل عام وانتو بالف خير*

----------


## MOONY

متباركين بالمولد 
ماو صلني السيدي ماني

----------


## الأمل الوردي

للأسف ما وصلني السيدي



كان ودي يوصلني

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله إني حصلت على واحد 
صحيح لغاية الحين ماوصلني البيت بس
شواقة حبيبة قلبي ما قصرت مانستني
وشالت لي واحد 
وكل الباقي إني أستلمه منها ..
الله يخليك ليي ياشواقه ..
وبالنسبة من وين حصلنا عليه
فأكيد من حبيبة قلبي عواميتنا عوامية الخير والبركة ...
أخي شبكة
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب
على المجهودات الرائعة التي تقدمها..
لاعدمناك ولاعدمنا مجهوداتك الرائعة ..
الله يتقبل منكم صالح الاعمال ..
دمت في حفظ الكريم ..

----------


## بلسم لجروح

*مبارك عليكم المولد وينعاد عليكم باالصحه والعافية* 
*ماوصلني cd*
*وموفقين لكل خير*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*  
*متبآركين بالمولد وربي يعطيكم ألف عآفيه من خآله أم شبكه وشبكه والقلب المكسور* 
*وجميــــــــــع من قآم بالcd وعملهـ ،،،* 
*يعطيــــــــكم ألف عآآآآفيه ع مجهودكم الرائع والمتميز ،،،* 
*للأسف مآحصلته الcd ،،،* 
*لكن ربي يعطيــــكم ألف عآفيه ،،،* 
*ماانحرم جهودكم المتميزهـ والدائمه دووماً ،،،*

*والله يتقيل منكم وفي ميزان أعمآلكم ان شاء الله ،،،* 
*سلامي*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

أيـــــــــوة وصلني السي دي 

بس بعدي ما شغلته <<

يعطيكم ألف عافية وفي ميزان حسناتكم ياااارب 

وصلني من العوامية الغالية 

وكل عام وأنتو بألف خير 

تحياتي

----------


## بنت سيهات

الحمدلله وصلني

واكيد من معشوقتي سيهات

يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*ماوصلني شي*
*كيف يحصلوا عليه*

----------


## شموع حور

_ما وصلني_ 
_ويعطيك ربي ألف عافيه على هذه البادره الطيبه_
_تحياتي_
_شموع حور_

----------


## سر النجاة

بصراحة تمنيت احصل على السيدي بس ما مريت على البوابات ان شاء اللة احصل في المناسبات الجايه

----------


## Hussain.T

اما انا الحمد لله

ماوصلني 

السيدي الأول وصلني بطلعة الروح وشكله هالمرة مستحييل اني يوصلني

مشكووورين ع الجهود الرائعة

تحياتي

----------


## مياس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 :shiny: 
الحمد لله وصلني الــ CDمن خيو المشرف أبو زين
الله يعطيه العافيه 
ومشكورين

----------


## MATRIX700

*بلاش فضايح*

*بعدين تعرفون اني في موزمبيق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واني ما عرفت وين بالضبط بالربيعية 
اخواني قالوا بيروحوا بس ما عرفنا وين بالضبط ومن مين نستلم السيدي
واني زعلانه ابي السيدي
كيف احصله
اذا ابو زين عنده نسخ للتوزيع راح نستلم من عنده 
اذا ما في اشكال 
ارجوا الرد اخوي شبكه يعطيك العافية

----------


## الفرح دنياي

مبارك عليكم المولد اسرتنا الغاليه
بس للأسف لم احصل عليه
كنت مشغول بأشياء ثانيه وهم في خدمة الامام الحسن 
عليه السلام 
انشاء الله يصل الينا

----------


## أحلآمـ جُحآ

لَآ الْأَوَّل وَلَآ الثَّآنِي  :no: 

كَمِّيَّة السِّيدِيَّات فِي سَيْهات قَلِيلَة جِ ـدًّا  :mesb: 

اقْتَرَاح   :help: 

أَن تُوضَع الْمَوَالِد لِلتَّحْمِيل هُنا  :nosweat: 

تَحِيَّة ;  :in_love:

----------


## تــــــــــاج

ماعندي اي فكره عن cd تبعكم مو فاهمه شئ 

<< يمكن لاني جديده 

ابغى اعررف وشوو هو  يعني حتى لو ماوصلني ابغى اخد فكرره عنه 
؟؟؟..؟؟...
يسلمووووووو 

متبـــــاركيـــــــــــن با المــــولد وهل السنه وكل سنه وبعااد عليكم جميع 

كـــــــــــــــل عــــــــــــــــــام وانتــــــــــــــــو بألف خيــــــــــــــــر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين بالتاج
السيدي عبارة عن هديه من الشبكة الى جميع منتسبي الشبكة
طبعا هم سيدين الأول كانت بمناسبة مولد الأمام المهدي والثاني بمناسبة مولد
الإمام الحسن عليهم السلام جميع
وتم توزيعهم في عدة مكانات
الي استلم يقول من وين استلم
انت حطي انت من اي منطقه عشان يخبروش وين تستلميه
متباركه بالمولد عزيزتي تاج
والله يعطيش العافية

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  


مساء الخير  


اخوي شبكة  

كل عام وانتم بخير  

ومتباركين با المولد الشريف 


وجعل الله  ايامك   سعادة با حق  محمد وال محمد 

وصلني وكلي سعادة  


ما ننحرم من عطائكم  الرائع  


دمت بخير

----------


## looovely

*ســــلاااااااااااااام,,*
*       حسافة ماوصلني مع إني كنت متوقعة يوصل*
*         لأن عدد السيديات هالمرة كثر الله خير ,,*
*       كنت متحمسة أحصل السيدي مثل الأولي*
*           عليهم بالعافية الي حصلوه,,*
*       احس اني بااااااااصيح وبغرق المنتدى من لدموع*
*   وبتصير القطيف بحار ومحيطات:-( لأنو خاطر في السيدي*
*             الــلــه كــريـــم*
*       يعطيك الصحة والعافية اخي شبكة و ماقصرت*
*               وكل عام و انت بخير*
*            تحياتي لك المصحوبة بالدعوات*
* looovely*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

متباركين جميعآ بالمولد كل عام وانتم بخير 
انا من القديح ماوصلني السيدي

----------


## نبراس،،،

كل عام وانتم بالف خير 
للاسف ما وصلني شي
كيف احصل عليههههه

----------


## ام الحلوين

السلام عليكم


وكل سنة وانت بالف خير وصحه وسلامه


وينعاد علينا وعليكم في خير بركة بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد


وللاسف خيي لم نحصل على السيدي بعد


بس اذا هو متواجد مثل الاول في مكتبة الصفار ان شاء الله نقدر نروح


ومتباركين وسنه طيبه وكريمه على الجميع ببركة كريم ال محمد

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

أنا ماوصلني 

لا االأول ولا الثاني

في أين أجده هذه المرة ؟؟؟

----------


## سيناريو

*مرااااااااحب* 
*كل عام وأنتم بخير* 

*أني جلست من النوم وشفته على المكتبة* 
*اكيد اخوي جابه  بس من ويييين مابعرف!!!!*

*تسلم جهودكم اخوي شبكة* 

*ربي يعطيكم ألف عافية*

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

*شبكة الناصرة* *ابارك لك مولد الامام الحسن عليه السلام* *و ندعوا الله ان يسهل علينا بناء البقيع لنرى قبته النوراء* *اما انا ماطلعت وماوصلني السي دي بس* *كنت اتمنى اني احصل عليه* *كل مررره ماحصلة* *تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*انا  اكيد  لم  يصلني  شيئ* 

*وان شاء الله ارسل  لك رسالة  خاصة* 

*واعطيك  رقم هاتف بالقطيف  وتتواصل  مع الجماعة* 

*وهم  يوصلوا  لي  السي دي*

* مع الدعاء  لكم بالتوفيق* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## نبراس الهدى

* أنا كنت ناوية أقول لأخوي يمر و ياخذ لي واحد من مكتبة الصفار بس نسيت*
*و لا صار لي نصيب*

----------


## سفيرة الاحلام

اني الحمدلله وصلني cd

وعجبني كثير  

الله يعطيكم العافيه 

ومتباركين

----------


## فارسة

وصلنا السي دي 
من العوامية الحبيبة 
مشكورين على هدا المجهود

----------


## jod

الله يعطيكم ألف عافية على المجهود الجبار 
ومن أحسن إلى أحسن أما أنا انشغلت مع أولادي في الناصفة وفي المولد ولم يوفقني للحصول علية ولكن الله يحفظكم وكل عام وأنتم والأعضاء الكرام بخير

----------


## hope

يعطيك العافيه وكل من سـااهم في هذا العمل 

الشريط وصــل  -----> لـ أختي ،، من عواميتنــااا الغاليه 

ولأني ماااحصلت بتجيبه ليي :)



موفقيين جميعــااً

تحياتي

----------


## صمـ خجل ـتي

ما وصلني شي  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2: 

ماني ابي :sad2:  :sad2: 
ما وصلني لا الاول ولا الثاني :sad2:  :sad2:

----------


## شفق

اني في الناصرة 
و  ما وصلنا شي

----------


## ام الشيخ

أني من القطيف منطقةالبحر ماحصلت شي كانت عندنا فاتحه مارحت مكان مع كل التقدير للعاملين في الشبكه

----------


## ام الشيخ

:embarrest: أني من القطيف منطقةالبحر ماحصلت شي كانت عندنا  :closedeyes: فاتحه مارحت مكان مع كل التقدير  :icon30: للعاملين في الشبكه

----------


## مريم المقدسة

متباركين بمولد كريم اهل البيت الامام المجتبى
وانى وما وصلنى cdمع شكرى لجهودكم الرائعة

----------


## همسه دلع

مرحباااا
صباح الخير
الحمدلله وصلني الاول والثاني.
من عواميتنا الحبيبه..
تحياتي للجميع..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

من وين أحصل على السيدي

----------


## بنت الشيخ

السلاآآم..
اني ساكنه في الناصره (ب) ولا وصلني شي
اذا ممكن ابغى اعرف في وين أقدر أحصله؟؟!!  :amuse: 
تحياتي،،

----------


## اروجة قلب ابوها

متباركين بس ماوصلني السي دي

جهود مباركه

يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## تــــــــــاج

هلا بج عيوووني 

من شووووي اكتشفت ان وصلني السي دي 

بس مادري من وين بس اكييد اخوووي جاابه 

مشكوريييييييين  والله يوفقكم يااربي  على الجوود الممتاازه الى الاماااااااااااااام 

تقبلووووني

----------


## دموع الشوق

_يسلمو اخوي شبكة الناصر جاني السيدي ويعطيك الف عافيه_ 
_مع تحياتي دموع الشوق بندور اخوك_

----------


## قمر دنياي

الحمد لله أني وصلني 
من العواميه

تحياتي لكم 

دمتم بود

----------


## شاري الطيب

*الله يعطيكم العافية على الجهود الطيبة*
*وانشاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم*
*اناماوصلني شي لاالسي دي الأولي ولا الثااني*
*موفقين*

----------


## عوامية وأفتخر

ام اني قال الي اخي الصغير انه عطوه cdلم شافته 
عليه شعار المنتدى عرفته 
تسلمون الله يعطيكم العافيه 
كل سنه وكل سنه.

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

كل عام وانتم بخير  انا ماوصلني cd انا من منطقة سنابس

----------


## كبرياء الوردة

ماوصلني اي شي

----------


## سماءك حلمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

وصلني السي دي يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه

----------


## ام عبدالله 111

انا لم يصلني الس دي من وين اخذه 
مع جزيل الشكر لكم وبوركت جهودكم

----------


## عنيده

السلاام عليكم .. 


انا ما وصلني السي دي لا الاول و لا الثاني .. 


الله يعطيكم الف عافيه ..

----------


## bawsel

سلااااااااااااااااااااام ومباركين بالمولد في الحقيقة انا اعتقد انه من صعب يوصلني cd لاني من سلطنة عمان - مطرح

----------


## linanono

متباركين بالمولد جميعا بصراحة لم يصلني السيدي وشكرا لكم جميعا على مجهودكم الرائع

----------


## شمعة الوادي

ياربي متاخرة حدي هالمرة
الله يغربله من كمبيوتر مااخترب الا يوم بجي الناصفة
المهم
العتب الاول على من
على شبكة لانه ماستملت السيدي الاول وكان نفسي اشوفه بس ماحصل
من العوامية وماحصلت عليه والا من بعيد حصلووووووو عليه
اني بصيح
هالمرة بصراحة ابيه السيدي وابغاكم توصلوه بيتنا
مالي شغل
بصراحة نفسي اشوفه
شوفوا اللي حل
ادري اخونا شبكة ماتقصر والله يعطيك العافية
بس لو تحطه في مكتبة الفتاة الذكية بيكون اقرب اللي
على الاقل اني بروح
حط بس واحد اللي مو واحد ثاني يتلقف وياخده 
أمزح
أدري هدارة
بس هذا نداء الى شبكة 
شوف حل مايخصني ابيه
يسلمووووو على الجهود الجبارة ويعطيكم العافية ماتقصروا 
وسامحوني اذا غلطت عليكم

----------


## هدوء الغرام

كل عام وينعاد عليكم المولد الشريف بخير
ما وصلني السي دي 
من وين أخده 
أني من القديح 
شكله رائع

----------


## dreams

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
السلام عليكم 
اى سي دي تتكلموا عنه  :huh: ..........ويش صاير .......صحيح طرشة فى الزفة :bigsmile: 
بالنسبة للمولد الامام الحجة عج استلمت السي دي من عواميتى الحبيبة ......



واذا فى سى دي لمولد الامام الحسن ع ابغى نسخة ...مالي شغل :toung:  خخخخخ


شكرررررررررررررا والله يعطيكم العافية ويجعله فى ميزان اعمالكم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## احلى ليل

كل عام وانتم بخير
للأسف ماوصلني شي :(

----------


## غزال المدينة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

طبعا أنا وصلني السي دي الأول 


بس الى الأن ماوصلني السي دي التاني 

الله لا يهينكم أرسلوه لي للمدينة 
اللي نازل المدينة يسوي في خير وينزله معاه وأكون له من الشاكرين 

ماعليكم بعطيكم أجرة النقل ((  خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ))



بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## نُون

صباح الخير ،،
انا من اهل الأحساء ،،
ياترى السي دي موجود عندنا ،؟؟!!!،
بصراحة اتمنى ذلك ،،
شكراً جزيلاً على مجهودكم الجميل
سي يو

----------


## رؤية

السلام عليكم 


ماوصلني السيدي

----------


## Abert Sapeel

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*كنا نأمل أن نحصل على نسخة من السي دي .. الأول الخاص (بمولد الإمام المنتظر عجل الله فرجه الشريف)* 
*والثاني الخاص (بمولد الإمام الحسن المجتبى عليه السلام)* 

*لكن العرض لا يشملنا .. فلسنا من السعودية العربية ولا من أراضيها .. لا القطيف وضواحيها ، ولا أي بقعة فيها* 

*بالعافية لكل من حصل على السي دي ..* 

*ودمتم موفقين* 

*مع تحياتي*

----------


## اصفهاني

السلام عليكم 
كيف احصل على السي دي 

مشكورين جميعا

----------


## همس الحبيب

مانيييي ابي السي دي يعني غصب ابيه 
هههه 
انا من الدمام المحمديه وهذي قريبه من سيهات 
مو بعيده تتعذروا لي بعد 
مااااااااااافي ماني متنازله 
الاول وقلنا يالله نمشيها 
ماباليد حيله 
لكن الثاني مااااااني

----------


## عبير الجنان

انا لم يصلني الس دي..
اهئ

----------


## الرضا

ما وصلني السي دي للأسف


على العموم الشكر الجزيل لكل القائمين على الأنتاج والتوزيع والنشر


و مبروك للي حصل على السي دي

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*مي تووو اني بعد ماوصلني لا الاول ولا الثاني*
*اهئ اهئ* 
*مايصير كيف احصلهم هالمرة اذا بتحطووه حطوهفي بقاله من بقالات الناصرة لان مكتبة الصفار الشارع حقها زحمة ويقهر واذا بتحطووه حطووه اذا قربت تفتح المدرسة علشان مرة وحده* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## sadsmile

ما وصلني ال سي دي


لأني من صفوى ولا عندي خبر عنه

----------


## فروشه

اني كمان ماوصلني :sad2:

----------


## اصالة الشرق

انا ماوصلني السيدي

وما اعرف كيف احصل عليه

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

توني قبل شوي دارية عن الموضوع

وزع السي دي في المعامرة 

بس خيتكم ما كانت عايشة هالاسبوع خاصة يوم الحلوعاد

مع انو فشختين ونصير في المعامرة بس ماكان عندي خبر عن التوزيع ولا كو سيارة ليلة الثلاثاء يرحون الاحتفال مشي اسرع

يعطيكم العافية خية شبكة انت والوالدة وجميع من ساعدك وساهم في هذا العمل

في ميزان اعمالكم ان شاء الله

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني لسه ما وصلني بس سمعته قبل اشوي من عند مرت اخويي 
بصراحه ما قصروا الي اشتغلوا عليه
والشكر موصول الى سماحة الشيخ ابو فوزي

----------


## نبراس الهدى

*هلا*
*ما أدري هل النسخ خلصت أم لا خاصة أنه صار له شهر من نشر و لا أخذ نسحتي*

*أن شاء الله خيرها في غيرها*

----------

